# Can I fit 3 carseats in my '07 CRV?



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

So I'm TTC baby #3 right now. I bought a Honda CRV in 08 thinking it would easily fit 3. Well, with DS1's nautilus and DS2's Marathon there isn't even enough room in between seats for my mom to sit!

I have to make this work when I get pregnant. We have a companion left over from DS2, but I'm worried about them after seeing all the negative crash videos. I am no opposed to buying new carseats for any of the kids as it's cheaper than a new car. I can't get out of my CRV because we're 10k upside down in it









I *could* drive DH's car, but it's difficult for me and I hate it. But it would fit the 3 carseats across.

I doubt DS2 will still be rearfacing (he's 30lbs and our seat ends at 33lbs) which sucks but what can I do? so I'm not sure if ff will make it fit more?

What should I do? Help please


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

i don't know about the '07 but in our '98 crv we can fit two radians ff and a roundabout rf across the backseat. it's tight but doable.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have an 08 Honda CRV and I'm already worried about when I will have two car seats/strollers/baby stuff! It's definitely smaller than I thought... I can hardly fit the stroller and the dog in the trunk!


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *galincognito* 
i don't know about the '07 but in our '98 crv we can fit two radians ff and a roundabout rf across the backseat. it's tight but doable.

My mom has a '97 and it's SO much bigger than ours. I'm totally jealous.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dearmama22* 
I have an 08 Honda CRV and I'm already worried about when I will have two car seats/strollers/baby stuff! It's definitely smaller than I thought... I can hardly fit the stroller and the dog in the trunk!

Yeah I know! I have a double stroller and it's all I can fit. I have to put it together and take it into the house every time I want to grocery shop because I cant fit anything else. It kinda sucks. I am totally regretting getting it, but there is nothing I can do about it now.

At least it gets good gas mileage, right?


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a friend with 3 who has a CRV. I am not sure what year, but I think it might be a couple of years older than yours. She *thought* she was going to be able to fit a marathon, a booster, and a sunshine radian across, but after baby got here, she discovered they didn't fit. She is *sure* that two radians and the booster will fit, but is saving money for the radian now.

I would recommend getting it all figured out ahead of time since she is dealing with it now and can't take all three kids anywhere together. Also, I am not 100% sure it is going to fit when she gets another radian, but I think 3radians would be your best bet (2 forward facing and one rear facing).

Good luck!!!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I have an '07 CRV (and totally love it, btw) and while I only have two carseats in it, you should be able to do 3 across with the right seats (like the Radian). You'll probably have more luck if you use LATCH with center seat and the seatbelt to install the outboard seats. This is because the center seatbelt configuration is off-center, potentially not leaving you enough room on the passenger side for a seat. But the LATCH anchors are more centered, so things might fit better if you use them. Now, I've never tried the Radian in my car so I can't say whether it will install well or not. I'd definitely try it out before buying one, though, because the CR-V has forward of the bite buckles and these aren't always compatible with the Radian.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we're running into this problem with our trailblazer. ds1 is in a Regent and those things are HUGE!!! I'm thinking of getting him a Frontier though because they're 2 (maybe even 3) inches smaller. right now we've got a Marathon and Regent in there and there's no room for the baby bucket at all.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
I have an '07 CRV (and totally love it, btw) and while I only have two carseats in it, you should be able to do 3 across with the right seats (like the Radian). You'll probably have more luck if you use LATCH with center seat and the seatbelt to install the outboard seats. This is because the center seatbelt configuration is off-center, potentially not leaving you enough room on the passenger side for a seat. But the LATCH anchors are more centered, so things might fit better if you use them. Now, I've never tried the Radian in my car so I can't say whether it will install well or not. I'd definitely try it out before buying one, though, because the CR-V has forward of the bite buckles and these aren't always compatible with the Radian.

Thank you that's very helpful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
we're running into this problem with our trailblazer. ds1 is in a Regent and those things are HUGE!!! I'm thinking of getting him a Frontier though because they're 2 (maybe even 3) inches smaller. right now we've got a Marathon and Regent in there and there's no room for the baby bucket at all.

Thanks for telling me! I was so bummed we didn't get a Trailblazer! We had one and I remember it being HUGE! But I didn't have kids then so... it's amazing how much space they eat up.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My mom has one, and I can't imgaine fitting a third in between's DD's seat (we've used a Cargo, an Apex and recently a Parkway) and DS's Marathon. UNLESS you used Radian's or other narrow seats. With at least two Radian's you might be OK. Now, that said, I've done three across in our Vibe, so it's possible in many cars with the right configuration of seats. We had a rear facing Marathon in the center and a Graco Cargo outboard on one side and an Evenflo something or other combo seat on the other. Beg and borrow as many seats from friends as you can and see what you can make work! And be sure to try the Radian out in the car before buying it!


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

i would go to the store and try a variety of seats/arrangements to see what works. that's how i know that we can fit 2 radians and a roundabout. the store was more than willing to work with us to see what our vehicle could accomodate.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

3 radians are your best bet - they are the narrowest seats on the market.


----------

